# Vestal quality?



## curious cheese

Hi,
Does anybody have experience or knowledge of the quality and reliability of Vestal brand watches? I like big watches, esp chronographs and I saw a couple of theirs that interested me. I'be never before heard of that brand. 
Thanks,
CC


----------



## Perseus

Vestal is pretty much a fashion brand like Nixon and Diesel.


----------



## StufflerMike

Fashion.

Prices indicate that you will get what you are paying for.


----------



## peekay07

i got one 5 years ago when my cousin worked for them, havent had any problems yet


----------



## xenon121

Vestal watches are really great and fashionable to wear. i have one namely vestal metal monte carlo BLK. really a smart watch.


----------



## oc_spearo

From my understanding, all the metal Vestal watches/case are made of solid stainless steel (316L grade). Most are 10 ATM water resistance. Vestal watches come with a 3 year warranty and their customer service is top-notch. In my experience, it can take as little as a week to get your repaired/replaced watch back. They do free battery replacements for their customers, I just had to pay to ship the watch to them. 

A lot of times they're compared to Nixon, but they're a much smaller company and are employee owed and operated which I think is cool. I prefer to support the little guys who actually take care of their customers. I'd recommend their watches.


----------



## Gawd

I have no complaints with the Vestal watch I have.

Solid build, good accurate movement, eye-catching, and big, with sizes that go up to and beyond 50mm.

Similar to Nixon and Diesel.


----------

